# Fat Jar Exporter: Sources ausschließen



## DeeDee0815 (1. Feb 2008)

Hi,

um verwendete Bibliotheken eines Projektes mit in eine JAR-Datei zu stecken, nutze ich zum Exportieren als JAR das Eclipse-Plugin "Far Jar Exporter". Die geschriebene Software ist zwar OpenSource, dennoch sollen die SourceFiles, also alle *.java-Dateien nicht in der JAR-Datei landen. Wie kann man den Fat Jar Exporter hierzu bringen? Standartmässig werden die Sources jedenfalls mit exportiert.

MfG
DeeDee0815


----------



## Feri (4. Feb 2008)

Es empfiehlt sich im Eclipse-Projekt einen eigenen Source-Folder anzulegen, dann werden die Sourcen auch nicht mit eingebunden.
Ansonsten werden die Sourcen im gleichen Ordner abgelegt wie die Binaries und dementsprechend auch zusammengepackt.

Viele Grüße,
   feri


----------



## DeeDee0815 (4. Feb 2008)

Feri hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es empfiehlt sich im Eclipse-Projekt einen eigenen Source-Folder anzulegen, dann werden die Sourcen auch nicht mit eingebunden.
> Ansonsten werden die Sourcen im gleichen Ordner abgelegt wie die Binaries und dementsprechend auch zusammengepackt.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> feri



Hi Feri,

danke für Deine Antwort: Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit ein bestehendes Projekt mit vielen Packages vernünftig in einen SourceFolder zu schieben, ohne sich dabei gleich das ganze Projekt zu zerschießen? Wie würdest Du das machen?

MfG
DeeDee0815


----------

